# Hello



## powercrave (Oct 28, 2004)

artyon:  I'm kai yi from singapore. Getting schooled in BJJ at Straight Blast Gym International. muay thai (and soon Wing Chun i hope)


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 28, 2004)

powercrave, welcome to Martial Talk!  Help yourself to the great bounty of useful information that surrounds us, and enjoy your stay.


Happy posting!


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome Powercrave!
 :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2004)

Welcome to the boards, PowerCrave - and happy posting!


----------



## Baytor (Oct 29, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## still learning (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello, Nice to hear from someone from  a far away place!  Best of luck on your training. ALOHA from Hawaii.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Powercrave! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. artyon: 


-Vadim


----------

